# Siren's "Mini me" for Co-own



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am downsizing my kennel and decided to find Banshee a co-own home if I can find the right person. She has gone to an ADBA show for the first time and won two 1st's, a 2nd, and a 3rd place. She is an intense little bulldog for sure!
She would be good in a working/show home, she is 6 months ADBA/UKC 
Contact me by email [email protected]
She is already started in Obed, agility, and schutzhund


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

awe, id love to but im hold'n out for Siren!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I keep coming back and looking at this female if I knew I was getting this job at the beginning of the year and could afford to do all the things I'm sure you would want done with her, I would inquire about her. She's beautiful Lisa! I know you'll find her and outstanding home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm in no hurry  I want the perfect home especially since she holds a special place in my heart. I just have too many dogs and I'd rather find a great co own home than not have time for all the dogs.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I totally understand that. I like that shes double bred Siren, I wish I could track down the boy that has the only double bred Pepsi son. Unfortunately that litter wasn't mine but, I sure wouldn't of gotten rid of that one. I'm sure it was a hard decision for you to even put her out there for co-own to begin with.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah but Venom was even harder since I have put so much work into her. It would have to be just the perfect home for me to place her! Banshee is doing great I just had to pick between her and her brother. I think I am also getting her other brother back so I will have my hands full!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Banshee is sold


----------

